# Sea Salt



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just wondering which type of sea salt all of u started ur systems on and whether u still use the same brand or moved on to a better one. Whether its for a FOWLR system or a REEF, even which one u think desolves better. Just putting it out there.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I have always had good results with Instant Ocean. Plus they are reasonably priced and on sale often.

Just started using Kent Reef Crystals, but not long enough to say how well I like them yet.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I started with red sea coral salt. Did not like it, took long to dissolve and had residue left over. Now I'm using instant ocean reef crystals, dissolves fast and is also readily on sale.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I started with Coralife salts and they were garbage then went to Instant Ocean and it was alright. Then moved to IO Reef Crystals and found that the grains were much smaller and absorbed much faster and easier. Now i'm on to Kent and find it pretty good so far.

Just a side note: The Coralife salt always left some type of debris behind. Like a white chalk like substance that never really dissolved and was transferred to the tank.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I was using D-D H2Ocean Pro Plus Salt Mix on my pico. I found it dissolved well but sometimes left a residue. I am not sure why I chose this salt, I think I was at ORG one day and thats what they had so I bought a pail when I was starting the tank.

I am going to be switching over to E.S.V B-Ionic Seawater System Salt Mix for a few reasons. I want to be able to do 100% water changes and from what I have seen it is a very very gentle salt and mixes fully within 10 minutes. It doesn't irritate the corals like a lot of other salts do.

The biggest downside I have seen is the price and availability. It is almost double the cost of Instant oceans reef crystals and I know of only one store in Ontario..maybe Canada that has it. For me the cost wont be a huge factor as my tank is only 4 gallons so the 200 gallon box will almost last me a year. For anyone running a large system or anything over 50 gallons this salt would definitely get very expensive very quick.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

I started with (and still using) the Aquavitro salt by Seachem. It's okay, it provides a lot of Calcium which is apparent with the rampant Coroline growth. Other than that my corals seem to love it. Mixing takes some effort to make sure all the salt particles dissolve. Should let it sit for 24 hours or more. A pretty expensive salt, but definitely of great quality. 

I bought Reef Crystals last December. Haven't tried it yet but have heard it is a good salt.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I started with a bucket from ATI - neat salt, and my tank thrived on it.

I'm now using Reef Crystals - cheap, readily available, and since I dose using an automatic doser, making small adjustments to get the salt mix to the parameters I like isn't a huge deal.

I might try something new next time, but I've got 2 buckets still in reserve.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

My choices (if I had to choose!)

Fish only: Instant Ocean
Reef: Tropic Marin Pro


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Chris S said:


> My choices (if I had to choose!)
> 
> Fish only: Instant Ocean
> Reef: Tropic Marin Pro


Agreed with ChrisS's selection except I have only used "Tropic Marin normal".

Before when they still have, I like Seachem Reef Salt (the bulk manufacturing one, not the Aqua Vitro).

My tank does not seem like RC as much

Sera salt - people said it's good, but my tank doesn't like it too much.

The old square box Redsea seems okay, but not as great. The Redsea Coral Pro and D-D should be similar

Out of all the salt, I like TM best because coraline algae is growing on my nano without any additives.


----------



## nso_168 (Sep 22, 2011)

IMO, anything is good for FOWLR. I started with a 12G nano and I used Sera because the LFS recommended it. It was pricy, but it didn't break the bank since it was a nano. Everything was good and it was a reef setup. I upgraded to an approx 50G FOWLR 3.5 years ago, and I also switched to Instant Ocean. It doesn't dissolve as good visually, but at the end of the day, I am happy as long as the fishes are happy campers, and I don't have to spend $$$.

As a similar topic, as for FOWLR, I think the water source is as important if not more than the salt itself.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Too bad I didn't live in California anymore...could just head to the beach =P


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I started using DD H2Ocean salt, for several tanks, all mixed reefs. Ive also used Oceanic Salt mix (got crazy corraline growth with that one), i dont use it regularly because I cant find it where I live, but now I use RedSea Pro salt. Ive been using it for the past 2 months, so far so good. I like it a lot. My corals are doing great, calcium levels are very good.


----------

